# Cleaning your Gi



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

How does everyone keep their gi fresh ?

Need some tips, bare in mind that Im a student so I cant air dry or anything

I have a

Official Basic GOLD Uniform (Gi) - GOLD BLUE - GBShopEurope.com

How should I WASH IT ?

I literally no 0 about washing clothes (dry cleaners usually) .. like what soap detergent etc


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

hey bro.just saw this msg so thought Id reply  Dump in washing machine, set to 30degrees,put in your washing powder/liquid/etc of choice and close door.bish..bash..bosh.job done :-D if you fancy turning your a4 gi into a barbies gi, pump up the heat :-D


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Dont tumble dry either, it will shrink and possible damge/tear up the threads of the gi


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

ps...nice gi  my two gi are white, might have to go for a colored one next or a camo one ;-)


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I dont train BJJ, but i might get one of those Gi's for just wandering around the house and maybe the occasional trip to sainsburys, that be a FINE GI


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

marc said:


> I dont train BJJ, but i might get one of those Gi's for just wandering around the house and maybe the occasional trip to sainsburys, that be a FINE GI


The trousers are so comfortable, on days i dont have bjj and they're clean, I wear them casually

Also .. i have a competition one i got too, thats the most comfortable thing ever .. makes me feel like a reptile though, the jacket does


----------

